
Ask HN: How many hours of productive work do you accomplish per day? - Kevin_S
I feel like I&#x27;m topping out at 12 (6 at work, 6 at home).
======
eldavido
12 is quite a lot. I'm closer to 10 when I'm really pushing it. Work 7-7 or
8-8 with 1hr lunch/errands and 1hr exercise/day. Maybe a bit on the weekends
but it's hard if you want to see friends or have any kind of social life.

Probably 55/week tops. (This is real productive work, not the 1hr of email I
do when I wake up, etc.)

